# Getting to know you.... getting to know all about you!!!



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

We are a community... so lets commune! 

Some of us call each other by our screen names, which is fine... but I thought maybe we could all introduce ourselves to get to know each other a little better.

It's easy... I'll even go first:

Hello... My name is Shannon. I live in Pennsylvania....

Oh wait, this is sounding like an AA introduction huh????? :rotflmao1:

But seriously. Let all answer a few questions about ourselves.

1. "Real" first name
2. How long have you been camping
3. Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. (ex. make, model, year of camper... kind of tent... brand of backpack & hammock)
4. Your favorite thing about camping. TRY to keep this to one or two top favorites.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

1. Real name is Shannon
2. I camped a few times as a kid with my father and then picked it back up as soon as my kids got old enough to go. (About 3 years ago)
3. I camp in a 10' x 14' Trek Canvas Tent... affectionately called the Canvas Mansion.
4. My favorite thing about camping is building memories with my kids!


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been camping pretty steady since High School. Like I mentioned in my "intro" thread, I used to be a hiker/canoeist/tenter, what I could carry in my "mode of transportation", be it by foot or canoe would be what I could camp with.

Oh yeah, my real name is Tarcy - yes, Tarcy, not Tracy. I'm a boy who likes to barbecue.:icon_smile_bbq:

Anyway, I've got a wife and two little girls who are learning about the camping - and when they get older, I'll put 'em into the "nylon mansion" - our big ass tent, so they can sleep w/nature, too, like I did.

Anyway, we have a travel trailer - 28 foot Dutchmen Aristocrat. My wife thinks bears are an issue - which they aren't, if you're doing the right things...but whatever, the trailer gets her out, so we have a trailer.

And, granted, the bed's more comfy than the ground with an air mattress. And warmer. I'm gettin' soft.

My favourite thing about camping is being outside and experiencing nature - animals, birds, bugs, all of it! Teaching my kids about it all is important, too.:icon_smile_squirrel

Good thread, Kiteri/Shannon!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok I'm in. Here we go!

1. "Real" first name
I always sign off with my real name but I'll repeat, My name is Shane Harvey

2. How long have you been camping
We've been camping for 6 years now. All because Emily watched a cartoon on TV (Little Bear) and the father bear took little bear camping. Michelle my wife agreed, so I came home one day with a pop-up tent trailer. The rest is history

3. Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. (ex. make, model, year of [COLOR=#11593c! important][COLOR=#11593c! important]camper[/COLOR][/COLOR]... kind of tent... brand of backpack & hammock)
We camp in a Hybrid Travel Trailer, Model and type in my signature. Before that however, we had 2 different pop-up tent trailers. (Both Bonairs)

4. Your favorite thing about camping. TRY to keep this to one or two top favorites.
Cooking, campfires relaxing but the most important, watching the kids have a blast. I know, thats 4.....Sorry.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

_1. "Real" first name_
Jon
_2. How long have you been camping_
Parents never camped. Starting camping when I joined Boy Scouts over 35 years ago. Picked it back up around 1990 and haven't stopped since.
_3. Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. (ex. make, model, year of camper... kind of tent... brand of backpack & hammock)_
Usually with the hybrid trailer (see sig). If I'm with the Cub Scouts (of which I have 2), I have a variety of tents to choose from - 2 backpacking, one dome, one 10x14 cabin, one huge mansion (18x24?). Brands? One is a Sierra, one's a Wenzel, couldn't tell you the others. Two backpacks - one Jensen one Kelty. Two cheap nylon hammocks.
_4. Your favorite thing about camping. TRY to keep this to one or two top favorites._
I find it downright fun. The kids love it also.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, let me dive in here.

1. "Real" first name is Todd. Ok, that was easy....Here we go, next question please.

2. How long have you been camping?

I have been camping since I was about 8 or 10 I guess. So, about 10 years now, oh wait..... I mean 20 years, crap who's counting anyway :scratchhead:

3. Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. 

We also currently camp in a Hybrid Travel Trailer, which is also in my signature. Before that we camped in a tent, my wife an I that is. Now, years ago, camping with my parents, we started out in a canvas monster, Shannon should appreciate. Then we upgraded to a Shasta travel trailer. I will never forget that thing, it was awesome at the time, but looking back on it, it couldn't have been more than 12 or 14 feet long.

4. Your favorite thing about camping. 

When I think about camping, sitting around the campfire at dusk, into the evening, grilling or campfire cooking our favorite meal, that is what I love. I have a fire pit on my patio here at home. I bought a cord of wood during hunting season, and then lucked up into some more free wood, and I have big fires here all the time. I sit out there by myself sometimes if noone else wants to join me, but I love sippin a cold one by the campfire. Also, my youngin loves it. I will never forget the camping trips we went on as a kids, and I want mine to feel the same way. I have some wonderful memories from camping.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

1. "Real" first name - Kevin

2. How long have you been camping - Long time

3. Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. Hammock

4. Your favorite thing about camping. Its just me and my friends and family.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Real name..... Mark 

2. How long have you been camping?
This year is my 35th year of camping

3. General details what you camp in/with;
my parents took me out in a "canvas mansion" which I recently "inheirited" when my father decided to do some spring housecleaning. It's 40 years old and still just like new, they don't make 'em like that anymore ! I also have 2 dome tents,and a Kelty backpack. I've owned 3 travel trailers,2 terry taurus and a 30' Coachman.

4. Your favorite thing about camping.. try to keep this to one or two top favorites ?
The sights/sounds, the activities, the memories, basically everything.

Great idea Shannon !


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for being good sports guys!!! And I do mean GUYS:

Tarcy
Shane
Jon
Todd
Kevin 
Mark

I am outnumbered 6 to one so far! :rotflmao1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

kiteri said:


> Thanks for being good sports guys!!! And I do mean GUYS:
> 
> Tarcy
> Shane
> ...


And now we know why Shannon likes camping :rotflmao1:


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

1. "Real" first name - Mike

2. How long have you been camping - 20 + years

3. Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. Mostly a travel trailer these days.
4. Your favorite thing about camping. Being with the family, playing games, campfires, fishing, teaching kids the way to enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, that now makes it 7-1 - where's Grace? Amy0807? C'mon ladies, step up!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't mind being the only girl!!! I kinda like it!:rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

happiestcamper said:


> Okay, that now makes it 7-1 - where's Grace? Amy0807? C'mon ladies, step up!


Must still be in hibernation. I bet we will see them in another 20-30 degrees :shrug:


----------



## cagemaja (Jun 21, 2008)

:10220: 

1. "Real" first name

_Camilla_

2. How long have you been camping

_Camped as a kid with my folks and siblings in South Dakota and Minnesota. My hubby is affectionately known as Grizzly Adams, referring to his love of the outdoors from an early age. We didn't camp together until 1996. (thinking about this now I find it very odd that we had been together so long - since '88 - and had never gone camping! and when we went in '96 we were camping with our 1 yr old)_

3. Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. (ex. make, model, year of camper... kind of tent... brand of backpack & hammock)

_Started out with a dome tent, graduated to bigger tents every couple years...cheap Hillary brands usually. Realized we just couldn't do tenting anymore after the May longweekend last year - you see, my husband suffered a spinal cord injury on the job a few years back and then blew out his ACL during physio for the spinal so camping as we knew it was very difficult. Plus, inflated air beds...need I say more? Not comfy._ _ The days after returning home from the May longweekend were spent researching our hybrid Jayco purchase online and we basically bought it - or secured the financing with the dealership (they made it SO easy!) without even physically being IN it. Thank God for the internet and the information, photos and reviews one can find!_ _ When we arrived at the dealership 5 weeks after the May longweekend and 700 km from home, they had a big SOLD sticker with our names on the front of the trailer. It was pretty surreal._

4. Your favorite thing about camping. TRY to keep this to one or two top favorites.

_Simply being out of town and in the great outdoors of Northern British Columbia! How much longer til May..............?_


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Now it's 7-2


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Hooray!!! You do know what happens when two women get together don't you????? :rotflmao1:

We are campers...for goodness sake we are the cream of the crop as girls go!


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

_Real Name: Eric & Debbie_
_Years Camping: Since I was 3, I'm now 48. DW has been camping for about 6 years and loves it._
_Our Camper: 2005 Fleetwood Niagara Pop-up._
_What we enjoy most about camping: Being outside away from everything. I thoroughly enjoy grilling. Cooking in my Dutch Ovens (6 of them). Any type of cooking outdoors.:thumbup1:_


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

"Eric AND Debbie" - that makes it 8-3.


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Real first name?
Heather
2. How long have you been camping?
Only a couple of years, actually. Just got my own gear this year. 
3. What do you camp with?
Right now, I have a 9'x7' timber something or other dome tent I got off craigslist with some other miscellaneous stuff (Cooler, pans, etc.). It works for now, but I want to get a large canvas "mansion" eventually. I'm all about tent camping, but want to get a pop-up and/or something like that even more eventually. 
4. Favorite thing about camping?
Getting out of town, being in the woods, campfires, hiking, sleeping like a rock, other campers are so friendly most of the time! Proving to myself that I CAN do things. :whistling:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Hooray!!!! Another girl!!! :10001:

Yeah, I am looking at a pop up for the rain and "bears" that scare my daughter... but I will NEVER part with the canvas mansion!!!!


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

It seems to be 8-4 now, haha! We're catching up!


----------



## southrnbound (Feb 24, 2009)

Real name: Vicki 
Years camping: I started camping with my parents 30 yrs. ago then after I got married I convinced the hubby he would love it too! Now hes hooked.

Our camper: 2008 Salem TT (after years of tent camping we moved up to a coleman :icon_smile_pu:. Then on to the new rig... Now its much easier to hook up and go :yippie:
What I love most about camping: The clean fresh air and beverages around the campfire with firends


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this thread before........


1. "Real" first name
Mike or as family calls me Michael
2. How long have you been camping
First time I went camping was kid maybe 8-9. It was with my aunt and uncle in their pickup camper. Went fishing in the CO Rockies. I didn't camp again until my wife took me in '94. I've been camping ever since.
3. Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. (ex. make, model, year of [COLOR=#11593c! important][COLOR=#11593c! important]camper[/COLOR][/COLOR]... kind of tent... brand of backpack & hammock)
First started with a tent, we had a few different ones. 2 years ago we bought our first camper...30' TT.
4. Your favorite thing about camping. TRY to keep this to one or two top favorites.
Favorite thing, getting away from home and work....and getting into the outdoors to relax. Second thing is I love campfires, friends, and cold brews. Those three things seem to always happen camping.:thumbup1:


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

Real names
Milt and Robin


Milt has been camping for over 35 years(Yes i am an old fart--51)
Robin has been camping for over 15 years(Yes i am a kid--41)

We tent camp in our (Home away from the big house) 2 room tent.
We love camping when ever we get the (Urge)

Favorite thing is being out with our 7 year old seeing her learn about the out doors and just being with her away from the hussle of regular life.And when our grandson joins in it is a riot.He is 13 and loves being with us away from his mom and dad and as he puts it (having to learn all the time in school) LOL if he only knew.My husband is teaching the two of them all the time we are out doors.He is a teacher at a local high school.
I just love being out and the slow pace and quiet world you find camping.

Have a great summer camping one and all.


----------



## jackandnancy (Nov 16, 2007)

Names-Jack and Nancy-both retired law enforcement-K-9 handlers, who travel with five dogs-two goldens, one blind lab, one Belgian Shepherd and one hand-raised beagle.

Been traveling since 1980-been in 40 states so far, including Alaska

Started out in tent, then to pop-up, then class A-Pace Arrow Limited-lots of problems (another story), then a 1997 (new) Bounder-more problems (more stories)

There is nothing better than seeing this great land of ours up close and personal. All associated wildlife that Mother Nature has graced us with.


----------



## grcooperjr (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting.......

Here goes.....

1. "Real" first name:
Ray & Patty Cooper Also: Toby,Ralphie,Buddy,Sammy, D.B. Cooper, Katie

2. How long have you been camping:
My mother says I was 2 months on the first camping trip. So if thats the case, it's over 52 years.

3. Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. (ex. make, model, year of ... kind of tent... brand of backpack & hammock):
We have camped in pretty much everything over the years. Currently we have a 2007 Fleetwood E3.

4. Your favorite thing about camping. TRY to keep this to one or two top favorites:
Last year and this year so far has been very slow on the camping front. Health has been a big issue. But when we do camp, We love to get up into the high Desert to camp under the stars so we can get our Astronomy fix. It really a blast when you get to a truly DARK SKY area and see the stuff you miss under the city skies.

Other than that, we enjoy quick trips to the beach with the boys & girl. It's a challenge to camp with 6 dogs but they sure have a blast. If it's in season camping we try to limit or dog load to 3. The other 3 stay with Grandma. Out of season they all get to go to the beach.

We hope that things get a bit better so we can do more camping this year....


----------



## keyes (Apr 29, 2009)

real first name? keyes

how long i'v been camping? off and on for about 10 years (mostly tent) till about 3 years ago got a camper I 'm on camper #2 now

Give us some general details of what you camp in/with. (ex. make, model, year of camper... kind of tent... brand of backpack & hammock)? I camp now in a 1971 12'comet don't know much about it but im redoing alot of it 

Your favorite thing about camping. TRY to keep this to one or two top favorites.
going away from it all and just getting to relax


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

no replys lately so here's my input:

1. Bob, just Bob

2. since 1995, crap, that's nearly 15 years, time flies.

3. started out in a 10' something or other that i bought for 300 bucks. it was some ones deer camp and left in the woods for too long (spent 1500 on it before we used it). moved up to a 25' flagstaff (got 2500 trade-in for my 10'er), then a 27' couger 5th wheel (1 slide) and finally a 30' cooper canyon (2 slides). this is the last one until it wears out or i hit the lottery.

4. getting away, cooking on grill or eating out, the beach, the wife and pups and yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

My name is Crawford been camping from 69 uncle Sam put me in the bushes I guess I really liked it started with a tent,wounder why, got married went to a popup,TT,Hybread Trailer,now C Class coach,We now planted roots In Dandridge TN, Bank of Dad went out of Money No Gov help LOL Kids live in Asheville. By the way there doesn't look like a ression in Pigen Forge TN or Dollywood area Car eveywhere and places to eat are full .


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm Bob
Some where close to 50 yrs.
started in a home made fort. Boy Scouts and tents. Uncle Sam in tents, sometimes. Family still in a tent. Pop Up to a fifth wheel now.
We always liked being in the woods. We also like camping near the water. We enjoy fishing. Something about camping on the waters edge hits a nerve for us.


----------

